# ماوظيفة صمام الموازنة واين يوضع ولماذا..........



## hajji81 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ماوظيفة صمام الموازنة واين يوضع ولماذا..........


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2011)

صمام الموازنة
- وظيفته التحكم فى كمية التدفق
- و يوضع على خروج الوحدة المراد التحكم فى التدفق المار بها
- لماذا يوضع بعد الوحدة للحفاظ على الوحدة ممتلئة بالمائع المراد التحكم فى تدفقة​


----------



## toktok66 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي محمد ليس فقط على خروج الوحده وانما ايضا على الفرعات الرئيسيه الراجعه وعلى خروج المضخه ذات التدفق الثابت


----------



## mohamed mech (9 سبتمبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> اخي محمد ليس فقط على خروج الوحده وانما ايضا على الفرعات الرئيسيه الراجعه وعلى خروج المضخه ذات التدفق الثابت ( ملاحظة جميلة)


 
لما شوفت تعليقك على الموضوع عرفت إنو فى معلومات جديدة وصلت للتو بمشاركة toktok66 فى الموضوع
و بكده تبقى :-
وحدات الملف و المروحة
وحدات المناولة
الطلمبات
التشلرات
و دخلة كل دور ايضا بحاجة الى صمام موازنة


----------



## toktok66 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> لما شوفت تعليقك على الموضوع عرفت إنو فى معلومات جديدة وصلت للتو بمشاركة toktok66 فى الموضوع
> و بكده تبقى :-
> وحدات الملف و المروحة
> وحدات المناولة
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك موضوع الشلرات كان غايب عن بالي (وكلنا هنا تلامذتك يا هندسه) - واماكنهم كلهم على وصله الراجع عدى المضخات على خروج المضخه

وطالما فتحنا الموضوع يبقى نكمل للاخر يمكن نوقع منك معلومه كده ولا كده

وماهي اهم انواع صمامات الاتزان ومتى نستخدمها؟ وماهو افضلها ولماذا؟
هل يجوز وضع صمامات اتزان مع صمامات التحكم الثنائيه؟


----------



## amirhelmy (9 يوليو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم انا عندي استفسار انا ماسك مشروع بنظام chilled water system وعندي مشكلة في فهم الصمامات يعني محتاج شرح مبسط لأهم الصمامات اللي بنحتاجها في chiller & AHU & pumps & FCU وأي صمامات ممكن نحتاجها في الدائرة لاني قربت اشتغل في الموقع في الجزء ده ولازم اقدم مخططات تفصيلية لكل وحدة علي حده بصماماتها 
جزاكم الله خيرا مرة أخري *


----------



## aati badri (9 يوليو 2012)

http://static.victaulic.com/assets/uploads/literature/08.16.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 يوليو 2012)

بالاضافة للتكييف 
يمكن استخدامه بواسطة مهندسي السباكة 
وهنا يسمى pbv وp من pressure


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (9 يوليو 2012)

أول ما بشوف إسم المهندس عبد العاطي أو المهندس زيكو أو المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم أو المهندس صبري سعيد أو المهندي زانيتي وغيرهم من الأفاضل بدخل علطول
والله العظيم 
جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء


----------



## zanitty (9 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> بارك الله فيك موضوع الشلرات كان غايب عن بالي (وكلنا هنا تلامذتك يا هندسه) - واماكنهم كلهم على وصله الراجع عدى المضخات على خروج المضخه
> 
> وطالما فتحنا الموضوع يبقى نكمل للاخر يمكن نوقع منك معلومه كده ولا كده
> 
> ...



نعم يجوز وضع صمامت اتزان مع صمامات التحكم الثنائيه - بل يجب فعل ذلك فى النظام المتغير السرعه VFD System -


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 يوليو 2012)

ممكن قياس معدلات سريان المياه GPM فى منظومة المياه من خلال توصيل أجهزة قياس معدلات السريان بصمامات الاتزان المركبة بالمنظومة
ويستخدم ذلك فى عمل Water Balancing المغذيه لوحدات المنظومة مثل الطلمبات والتشيلرات ووحدات مناولة الهواء وخلافه


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (10 يوليو 2012)

عندي اضافة ممكن استخدام قفل الموازنة ايضا على شبكات الماء الراجع لشبكات الغسل


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2012)

​[h=1]اين المكان الافضل للصمام الثلاثي والثنائي في السبلاي ولا الريتيرن ولمااااذا.......[/h]


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (10 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> ​[h=1]اين المكان الافضل للصمام الثلاثي والثنائي في السبلاي ولا الريتيرن ولمااااذا.......[/h]



حسب المشاريع التي عملت بها فأن الصمام الثلاثي والثنائي يربط على الخارج اي الريتيرن للاسباب التالية حسب علمي

1- عندما يكون الصمام مفتوح فأن الماء بالكامل يرجع الى الجلر 
2- عندما يبدأ الحيز بالوصول لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة هنا يبدأ عمل الصمام الثلاثي حيث انه عندما يقل التبادل الحراري بالملف وبما انه اغلب التصميمات تحسب للكويل تبادل بحيث يدخل الماء بدرجة حرارة 7 مئوي ويخرج بدرجة حرارة 12 مئوي تقريبا ترجع اشارة الى الكنترول للصمام ببداعملية الغلق وعمل الباي باص لغاية انه يكون الماء الداخل الى الكويل يكون ب7 والخارج ب7 اي لا يوجد تبادل مع الهواء هنا يغلق الصمام الثلاثي بالكامل وبالتالي تخفيف الحمل على التشلر 
3- بالنسبة الى الصمام الثنائي على نفس المبدأ


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2012)

النظام الثنائي لا يتم عمل اتزان له


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2012)

zanitty قال:


> نعم يجوز وضع صمامت اتزان مع صمامات التحكم الثنائيه - بل يجب فعل ذلك فى النظام المتغير السرعه VFD System -




كلام جميل وكلام معقول ---- بس عاوزين نتناقش شويه في الكلام ده علشان نعرف ليه وازاي وامتى؟!!

طيب انت بتقول يجوز ورجعت اكدت الكلام ووصلت لمرحله يجب (( = الزام بوضع الصمام لغرض الاتزان ))

بس انا عندي مراجع بتقول -لا- لايوضع لاننا لو وضعناه هنغير النظام (( دا احنا هنبهدله اخر بهدله ))

بص بقى يا معلمي هو صمام الاتزان مش هو شبه صمام التحكم الثنائي في الوظيفه؟؟؟؟ يبقى انا لو وضعته هبقى بشتغل نفسي وبزود فواقد الضغط في الشبكه !!!! فكر كده؟؟ انت تعرف انه في نفس ذات الوقت لازم وللاسف احطه بس بشرط انه يكون مفتوح على الاخر بس دا مش علشان اخنق بيه دا ياسيدي علشان اعرف اخد من التست بورت بتاعه قراءات -ولا اكتر ولا اقل-

وخد عندك بقى المشكله الوهميه دي لو الصمام موجود -ومخنوق - لغرض الاتزان-:
اشتغل النظام بكامل حمله تروح البمب شغاله وتدي اول فرع (وراكب عليه الصمام) ويكون الصمام الثنائي فاتح على اخره بس صمام الاتزان خانق علشان ميدخلش ليها مياه اكثر من المفروض ((ماهو اتزان بقى)) بس لما هتيجي في مرحله ان الكويل دا حقق 50% من الحمل هتلاقي حصل مشكله وهي ان مفاقيد الاحتكاك زادت ((ما انت مركب محبس مالوش لازمه اصلا - اكنك مركب 2 صمام ثنائي ورا بعض)) مع العلم ان خفض الضغط بقيمه يقابله خفض التدفق بمربع نفس القيمه


النكته الكبيره ان النظام متغير التدفق تــــــــــــــــــخيل اسم الدلع بتاعه ايه؟؟؟!!!
ايوووون برافو عليك (((( self balance system )))


تحياتي وكل سنه وانتم بخير


----------



## toktok66 (14 يوليو 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> حسب المشاريع التي عملت بها فأن الصمام الثلاثي والثنائي يربط على الخارج اي الريتيرن للاسباب التالية حسب علمي
> 
> 1- عندما يكون الصمام مفتوح فأن الماء بالكامل يرجع الى الجلر
> 2- عندما يبدأ الحيز بالوصول لدرجة الحرارة المطلوبة هنا يبدأ عمل الصمام الثلاثي حيث انه عندما يقل التبادل الحراري بالملف وبما انه اغلب التصميمات تحسب للكويل تبادل بحيث يدخل الماء بدرجة حرارة 7 مئوي ويخرج بدرجة حرارة 12 مئوي تقريبا ترجع اشارة الى الكنترول للصمام ببداعملية الغلق وعمل الباي باص لغاية انه يكون الماء الداخل الى الكويل يكون ب7 والخارج ب7 اي لا يوجد تبادل مع الهواء هنا يغلق الصمام الثلاثي بالكامل وبالتالي تخفيف الحمل على التشلر
> 3- بالنسبة الى الصمام الثنائي على نفس المبدأ



حدد اكثر يا بــــــــــــــــاش مهندس

الصمام الثلاثي له حالتان
الاولى : ان يوضع على السبلاي - وهذا في حاله الكولنج تاور ((( وقد يوضع في دائره المياه المثلجه على السبلاي ولكن يكون له حسابات تصميميه معقده ونادرا ماستجد هذا التطبيق ))) ويعرف هذا النوع ب 3way mixing valve ويوصف بأنه double seat

الثانيه: ان يوضع على الراجع في دائره المياه المثللجه ويعرف هذا النوع ب 3way divirting vale ويوصف بأنه single seat


الصمام الثناني:
حاله وحيده ويوضع على خط الراجع والغرض من ذلك هو التأكد من ان ملف التبريد تم ملأه بشكل كامل بالمياه



وكـــــــــــــــــــــــله يراجع ASHRAE


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2012)

اسم دلع حلو و الله  بس منطقى جدا لان السيستم فعلا بيظبط نفسه و كميه ميته بناءا على الرسايل بتاعه الترموستات اللى رايحه جايه مصدعاه 

لا يا باشا صمام الاتزان مش هو صمام التحكم الثنائى - الا لو كنا زى اتنين صعايده كل واحد بيتكلم فينا على حاجه غير التانيه - 
الاول balancing valve و التانى control valve
البلالانسينج فالف اللى انا اقصده هو DRV
اما الكنترول فالف اللى انا اقصده فهو ال 2-way valve
البالانسينج بستخدمه اول مره فقط عند عمل الموازنه للسيستم بانى اظبط له اقصى كميه ميه محتاجاها الوحده و بسيبه على كده و مبرجعش استخدمه تانى غير لو السيستم اتعرض لمتغيرات مثلا انسداد المواسير فبتقفله تزود بيه فقد الضغط بالتالى تزود الفلو اللى ممكن يكون قل نتيجه اى عامل من العوامل 
اما الكنترول فده بيفتح و يقفل على حسب درجه الحراره المطلوبه من الوحده
هذا ما اعلم و الله اعلم


----------



## رامى حسن محمد (15 يوليو 2012)

*السلام عليكم .. انا اعرف انى بستخدم صمام الإتزان مع الصمام الثلاثى عشان يتحكم فى كمية المياه اللى داخلة على الوحدة وميخليش كل المياه تدخل على الصمام الثلاثى .. لانه هيأثر على تبريد المكان .. لكن مع استخدام الصمام الثنائى بيبقى عندى حلين وهم 1- بركب المضخة ذات سرعة متغيرة vsp عشان تعطى الكمية المناسبة من المياه لكل ماكينة أو 2- بركب مضخة csp لكن بركب عليها صمام ثنائي متوصل بال pressure state عشان يرجع كمية المياة الزائدة فى الsupply للمضخة ومتدخلش على الsystem*


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2012)

رامى حسن محمد قال:


> * 1- بركب المضخة ذات سرعة متغيرة vsp عشان تعطى الكمية المناسبة من المياه لكل ماكينة *



VSD or VSF لكن VSP دى اختصار لايه ؟؟
تانى حاجه العكس هو الصحيح ... بمعنى انى مبستخدمش نظام متغير السرعه علشان انا مستخدم صمام ثنائى .... انا بستخدم الصمام الثنائى علشان انا مستخدم نظام متغير السرعه ... يا ترى عارف اقول و اللا مش واضحه 



رامى حسن محمد قال:


> * 2- بركب مضخة csp لكن بركب عليها صمام ثنائي متوصل بال pressure state عشان يرجع كمية المياة الزائدة فى الsupply للمضخة ومتدخلش على الsystem*




يا ريت توضيح اكبر للفكره لانى مش مستوعب


----------



## nofal (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (15 يوليو 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> حدد اكثر يا بــــــــــــــــاش مهندس
> 
> الصمام الثلاثي له حالتان
> الاولى : ان يوضع على السبلاي - وهذا في حاله الكولنج تاور ((( وقد يوضع في دائره المياه المثلجه على السبلاي ولكن يكون له حسابات تصميميه معقده ونادرا ماستجد هذا التطبيق ))) ويعرف هذا النوع ب 3way mixing valve ويوصف بأنه double seat
> ...




استاذ تكتك شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمة بصراحة انا كولنك تور ما مشتغل ولا شايف مخططاته فلذلك اشكرك على هذه المعلومة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (7 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع


----------



## aati badri (8 سبتمبر 2012)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> رائع


وعودتك هي الاروع
وجودك هنا يخلق فرق لا يخطئه من بعينه رمد
نأمل ان تستمر كما كنت دائما 
نهر للعطاء بلا حدود


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> النظام الثنائي لا يتم عمل اتزان له



اول مره اشوف المشارطه دى 
معلش بقى العنب ع الجزر 
المهم 
ازاى بقى يا باشا ... 
الاتزان لازم يتعمل اول مره علشان كل كويل تاخد ميتها لا اكتر و لا اقل ... و علشان كده بنحط drv عند كل وحده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مع احترامي لآراء الجميع 
ما يقوله زانيتي هو الأصوب 
و اللي عنده نصوص يرفعها بي دي اف 
و ساعتها الكل يراجع نفسه


----------



## ghost man (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (10 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع لم يكتمل


----------



## mekaneka (5 أكتوبر 2014)

للاسف لم يكتمل


----------



## gaber osman (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مشاركة جيدة كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مازن45 (5 أكتوبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا )
صدق الله العظيم​​أولا أحيي جميع القائمين علي المنتدي هذا المنتدي الرائع ...

وبعد
أردت أن أشارككم معلوماتي المتواضعه عن الثلاث صمامات السابق ذكرهم وهم :

1- balancing valve صمام التوازن
2- 2-way valve صمام الإتجاهين
3 -3-way valve صمام الثلاث إتجاهات


أولا صمام الإتزان أو التوازن :

كما تفضل أخي زانيتي من قبل بالتوضيح بأنه صمام التوازن balancing valve يعاير مره واحده فقط وهي عند عمل إتزان للسيستم ويتم معايرته علي أقصي كميه بتحتاجها الوحده ولا يتم النظر إليه ثانية إلا إذا حدثت أي رواسب أو أنسداد. 


ثانيا صمام الإتجاهين 2-way valve يتم إستخدامه فقط في حالة إستخدام مضخات متغيرة السرعه وده بيبقي عليه كنترول علي حسب حالة الوحدة والظروف المحيطه بيقفل او يفتح بالمقدار اللي بيعطيهوله الكنترول .

ولذلك نتوصل إلي حقيقه مهمه جدا بأن صمام التوازن ليس هو صمام الإتجاهين ..... بل يتم إستخدامهم الإثنين في نفيس الدائره كما في الرسم التالي :



ثالثا الصمام ذو الثلاثة إتجاهات 3-way valve 

وهذا الصمام يتم إستخدامه في حالة إستخدام مضخات ثابتة السرعه وينقسم إلي نوعين :

النوع الأول يوضع علي مخرج كويل وحدة المناوله مثلا ويسمي في هذه الحاله mixing 3-way valve وو عبارة عن صمام له مدخلين وخرج واحد وهذا الشائع إستخدامه 


النوع الثاني يوضع علي مدخل كويل وحدة المناوله ويسمي في هذه الحاله diverting 3-way valve وهو عباره عن صمام له وخرجين ومدخل واحد وهذا لا يستخدم إلا في حالات نادره وفي أضيق الحدود







مهندس مازن


----------



## sharaf911 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

نقاش فعال جدا


----------



## ibrahem.abuaqel (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مممتاز


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا

معلومات فنية هامة
http://www.4shared.com/zip/7lNWUrDpce/2_way_-_3_way.html?


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (5 نوفمبر 2014)

كيف يتحكم صمام الموازنة فى كمية التدفق هل الضغط بيقل ولا بيفضل ثابت يعنى اية فكرة عملة ازاى بيزود او بيقلل كمية التدفق وعلاقة دة بالضغط؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (6 نوفمبر 2014)

??


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (29 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

